# Somers, CT show



## old.s.bottles (Feb 7, 2011)

Feb 27, 2011
 Enfield, CT Somers Antique Bottle Club 41st Annual Show & Sale, 9am-2pm, early buyers 8am, at the St. Bernard's School West Campus, 232 Pearl Street, Enfield, CT 06082. Take exit 47 West from I-91. Info: ROSE SOKOL, 164 Elm Street, Enfield, CT. 06082, PH: (860) 745-7688, Email: enfieldrose@aol.com 

 Whose going? I plan on being there


----------



## bottle_head9 (Feb 7, 2011)

I`ll be there.


----------



## bottle man (Feb 13, 2011)

I will be there. Anyone bringing any rare iron pontil connecticut sodas?


----------



## Bixby Bill (Feb 13, 2011)

I`ll be set up there, hopefully it won`t be snowing that day!


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll be there also.


----------



## Bixby Bill (Feb 24, 2011)

I hope to see a whole bunch of you there, I`ll be the one set up with a bunch of Bixbys for sale by the windows in case you have any that you want to get rid of! We always have a lot of quality glass and bottles there, so even if you can`t afford them, they`re still nice to see.


----------



## deep digger (Feb 25, 2011)

I will be there. Its a 4 hour drive but it will be a different show for me. Deep


----------

